# Bunk spacing



## WV1951 (Apr 10, 2018)

I think I know the answer after some searching, but want to verify.
First pic is current set up on trailer. Not cut to length yet.
Second pic is how they currently will contact the hull. Because of angle, only the edges touch.
I can adjust in 3" to get closer to the outer strakes as shown in pic 3. Edge will set flatter against hull.
I think I want them closer together as in pic 3.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 10, 2018)

Moving them in a little will be fine. You could get bunk brackets that let the bunks lay flat.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 10, 2018)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Moving them in a little will be fine. You could get bunk brackets that let the bunks lay flat.



x2 on flat bunks. Either way it would be a real good idea for the bunks to extend under the transom.


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 10, 2018)

Already have the brackets on the trailer to mount on edge. Plus, it will have more strength extending them about 12" beyond frame to catch the edge of the transom.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 10, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> Already have the brackets on the trailer to mount on edge. Plus, it will have more strength extending them about 12" beyond frame to catch the edge of the transom.


The farther back the boat sit on the trailer the lower the tongue weight will be. Which can cause issues when towing.
It looks like you have a tilting trailer? That is too small for your boat, a better fix would be to unbolt the tongue and replace it with a longer tongue.


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 10, 2018)

I have already checked the tongue weight and actually moved the wheels forward and the winch back a bit to get a better balance. Length is not a concern right now. Boat weighs 206 lbs., floors might add another 40-50 lb., motor is probably 60 lbs. and only other weight will be 2 gallon of gas and maybe a battery toward the front. Max. 325-350 lbs. Might have 12" of bunks over hanging. Won't know until I get boat back on trailer. May still adjust winch a bit. Not looking for 10% tongue weight. Anything under a hundred pounds, preferably 75, will work for me.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 10, 2018)

Sound like your on top of everything.


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 10, 2018)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Sound like your on top of everything.



Thanks, but do you agree with moving bunks closer to strakes?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 10, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > Sound like your on top of everything.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## jethro (Apr 11, 2018)

My only input is to make sure the bunks continue all the way to the outside edge of the transom to avoid hooking the hull.


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 11, 2018)

jethro said:


> My only input is to make sure the bunks continue all the way to the outside edge of the transom to avoid hooking the hull.



Yep, that's already in my plans.


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 12, 2018)

Got it mounted with new axle and winch location. Right at a hundred pounds tongue weight; was hoping for less, but can live with it. Had 15" of overhang and was estimating 12". Moved jack and winch up another 1 1/2 inches, which changed the bunk overhang to 13 1/2, and only added another 6 lbs. to tongue. I believe I can live wit that. I can stand and bounce on my bumper hitch with no ill effects, so I am not concerned with 106 lbs. on the tongue.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 13, 2018)

What is the total weight of your boat on the trailer as you would be towing it? Motor, fuel, batteries and gear.


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 13, 2018)

Don't have exact trailer weight, but I am estimating 600 lbs.


----------



## Tin Man (May 2, 2018)

I agree on pic 3 as the preferred location. As suggested, flat bunks would be my preference, but on end also works.


----------

